# Crohn's Disease



## nyyankees (Mar 8, 2012)

I have Crohn's disease of ileum w/rectal bleeding (K50.011) and abscess. Do I report the abscess? If so what code? Thanks..


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 8, 2012)

are you using the ICD-10 already?


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 8, 2012)

no but preparing....not easy..


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh I bet my office has not even started yet whoops!


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 10, 2012)

If you look a bit lower on the list, you'll see K50.014 includes with abcess. You should be able to code both since there is no Excludes 1 or 2 note that says you can't.


----------



## lasonya (Aug 29, 2013)

use K50.011 and K50.014 for the abscess


----------

